# 2010 Specialized Myka Comp - size?



## smithd5 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey! I'm purchasing my first mountain bike and i've decided on the 2010 Specialized Myka Comp. The last decision I have to make is what size... i'm 5'4" with a "traditional" women's body of shorter torso and longer legs. I've been to 4 local bike shops, 2 have tried to put me on a 15", and 2 suggest a 17". I have not been able to try either size in the exact bike I want to buy because no one has a 2010 Myka in either size in my area. I tried a 2009 Myka in a 17", and felt OK. I sat on a 15" and it felt a little small, but wasn't able to test ride. Also I haven't been able to try both sizes at the same shop. I'm looking at one more bike shop tomorrow that has a 2009 in a 15" for me to test. 

What advantages/disadvantages does a smaller or larger bike have over the other? I think I fall right into the middle of the size range, and could go either way, but want to know what exactly to consider. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cincyar (Apr 15, 2010)

My girlfriend is 5 foot 4 and just started riding I bought her the MYKA comp with disc and she has a 15 inch fits her great and she loves it.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm 5'6" which is in between the small and medium sized with Giant bikes. My first bike I got a small and did great with it, but when I upgraded to a FS I tried the small and the medium and ended up with the medium. I just liked the way the larger bike handled better. I have a long torso and short legs. It's too bad you can't "try one on" because basic height doesn't really tell you a whole lot. Did specialized change the geometry from the 2009?? If not then I would think they would feel the same as the 2010.

Hope this helps a little. Good Luck.


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

We are having the same problem with purchasing a bike for my wife. She is the same height she liked the Trek Skye better then the Myka. We have not been able to try other frames because no one has them in stock. Everyone wants a $200 deposit to order the bike then if you dont like your money is given back as a store credit to ensure that your money is spent there. My guess is that you will like the 15" inch more because you have a shorter torso. How aggressive do you like your position?


----------



## smithd5 (Apr 18, 2010)

So I continued my search today, tried an '09 Myka Comp 15", felt too small and cramped. They put me on an '09 Rockhopper 15" which felt good, but I kind of had my heart set on the Myka. So I decided to drive back to the original store where I tried the 17"... on my way there I found another bike shop that I hadn't tired. They had the EXACT bike I wanted (2010 Myka Comp in Red) in a 17", I rode it around, and it felt GREAT. The guys at this bike shop were awesome, extremely helpful, and felt that this was the right size bike for me. I hadn't planned to actually purchase the bike today, mainly because I figured no one would have it... but I had to buy it! So happy, can't wait to try it out : ) 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:

I bought my daughter a Myka and she loves it too! Great bike, congratulations!
Now go ride it


----------



## Slinky750 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just ordered the fiance a 17" Myka Comp...she test fitted a Norco Koshka (which was our first choice, but we couldnt get the color she wanted)....so the Myka was a little bit nicer than the Norco and easier to get. If its anything like my Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29 i think she's going to love it.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

seems like lots of people prefer smaller bikes. i tend to prefer a bit larger for stability, plus i like the handling of a bike with a short stem (50-70mm). fwiw i am just shy of 5'6" and on a mens 17" frame.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

BEWARE! Bike sizing numbers seem to be randomly created by marketing monkeys smoking up their last bonus. I went from a great fitting 19"/large 2002 Marin to a great fitting med Ibis Mojo, can also fit my husband's med Anthem X very well.

My non-professional advice: once you find a bike that really seems to fit, write down the TT length. The next time you're bike shopping, start putting together a list (spreadsheet if you're a nerd like me) of models that meet your personal riding criteria, then figure out from web site geometry charts what size has the closest TT measurement you're after. Filling in some other things like head/seat tube angles, wheelbase, etc. can further inform your test ride experiences and help you hone down the final choice.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Awful lot of marketing monkeys on this forum. Very few of us smoke anymore.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

unless you are very short or very tall i think most people can fit on 2 different sized bikes. i had one bike shop say definitely small and the other definitely medium so nobody really knows, i guess you get used to whatever you have.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

chuky said:


> Awful lot of marketing monkeys on this forum. Very few of us smoke anymore.


Yeah, but your posts (mostly) make sense. The sizing numbers sure don't. Maybe there are special drunken/stoned bike marketing monkeys that come up with the sizing schemes, and the rest of you hapless sods get stuck with trying to sell it from one season to the next?


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

I agree that sizing is weird. it differs from company to company. ex small yeti 575 is same as medium intense tracer. intense says i am too small for medium tracer but yeti says i'm spot on for small 575. both have 17" st and 23" tt. I think the ideal size for me is 17" with 22.5" top tube but very few companies make this size. so i run 23" with short stem which is better handling for me. on the small intense i would have had tons of seat post and i would also have to have a lay back seat post to get my knees properly over the pedals, then a 100mm stem to give me the reach i am comfortable with. imo long legs often mean long arms also so the whole short torso thing is made up for in the arms.
plus intense says small is good for 5'-0 to 5'-8. there is no way someone 5' should be on the same size bike as someone 5'8" !!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Honestly, I dislike being referred to as hapless, a sod and as a monkey. It is fairly degrading. There are a lot of very hard working, highly educated individuals in the bike industry. These people do their best to bring good product to market and don't intentionally confuse anyone. 

The reality is that frame sizing isn't standardized and it isn't going to be any time soon. As a consumer, if you are sophisticated enough to be concerned about the geometry differences from manufacturer to manufacturer, you will have to take charge of your search. An email to most companies will get you the information you need if it isn't listed on their website.

The size range offered by Intense is most likely due to what their customers are choosing. I wouldn't be surprised if they found that some taller riders were sizing down for maneuverability, and that small riders were just stoked to find a bike they could ride. I personally have a Corsair König slopestyle bike. I have seen riders as small as 5'2" and as tall as 6'0" ride the size small and be perfectly happy. Size range can really overlap, and it is up to the consumer to make choices about how they want to set up and ride the bike. If we kept the size ranges limited, people would complain about that, too.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

chuky said:


> Honestly, I dislike being referred to as hapless, a sod and as a monkey. It is fairly degrading. There are a lot of very hard working, highly educated individuals in the bike industry. These people do their best to bring good product to market and don't intentionally confuse anyone...


I apologize, as my humor apparently didn't make it though. I used to be heavily involved in business software marketing and I mistakenly assumed our Dilbertian self-deprecation was common inside marketing sectors of other industries (you really don't want to know how we referred to ourselves if you've been offended so far).

But I stand my ground on sizing numbers on bikes. If I walk in and say "I fit a 17" bike" it might give the LBS a ball park to shoot for, but where that actually ends up in practice is anybody's guess. Standardizing this sort of thing is probably impractical, so we still end up with the basic advice repeated on here and elsewhere: TEST RIDE IT.


----------

